# HEVC, a new weapon in codec wars



## teckk (Aug 25, 2012)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109...odec-wars-to-appear-in-september/?tag=nl.e776


----------



## tingo (Aug 26, 2012)

Anything called "H." something is going to be more trouble than it is worth.
You can quote me on that.


----------

